# Free@Home Busch Jäger Frage zu Taster mit Aktor



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Busch Jäger Free@Home System.
Mich interessiert, wenn ich einen Taster mit integriertem Aktor habe, kann ich den Aktor
dann unabhängig von der Taste programmieren.

Z.b. Raum 1 drückt Taster und in Raum 2 schaltet der Aktor im Taster. 

Ist die Anzahl der Verknüpfungen auf einen Aktor eingeschränkt.

Wie wird das ganze programmiert ( Taster / Aktoren / Rolladenaktoren + 7" Panel )
Benötigt man eine eigene Software oder geht das über eine Web Oberfläche

Ich habe schon mal nach einer Art "Getting Started" gesucht aber nichts für "Anfänger" gefunden.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

